# The question about 2-years Film School.



## buloff (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all! Anybody knows  film school (except AFI) for 2-years studing for directing? I am asking because I already have a film degree, and I want to study more, but 3 years - it's too long for me (I am not young man)).
Is there anyone here from Russia? It would be nice to meet.


----------



## DJ (Sep 20, 2013)

I would recommend the producing program at Chapman.  It's two years and you could take additional directing classes if you wanted as well.


----------



## buloff (Sep 23, 2013)

DJ said:


> I would recommend the producing program at Chapman. It's two years and you could take additional directing classes if you wanted as well.


Thanks. I will see. But I don't want to study produsing)


----------

